# Cambrian Challenge



## SteppinRazor (11 Aug 2007)

Is anyone doing the *Cambrian Challenge* this year, I trying to get some entry details.


----------



## Jonathan M (17 Aug 2007)

Is this the same as the Flintshire Challenge?

http://www.bnecc.co.uk/ and go to Flintshire tab.

Been thinking of riding the road event via Bala - did it in 2003 and liked it, a hilly ride but good fun.


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (18 Aug 2007)

SteppinRazor said:


> Is anyone doing the *Cambrian Challenge* this year, I trying to get some entry details.



It's not the same as the Flintshire one and is organised by some people from Market Drayton way in Shropshire. I did it a couple of years ago and it started and finished in Oswestry. The route passed by my house in Llangollen. I found it seriously tough and harder than century rides because it's just climbing and descending with very little flat bits.


----------



## david2243 (21 Sep 2007)

*Cambrian Challenge entry details*

Hi - this years event is on the 30th September and starts from Oswestry again. Contact details that I have moandbryancliff@tiscali.co.uk Tel 01948 663398. If you would like an entry form send me an email to david.ad.morris@btconnect.com


----------



## SteppinRazor (29 Sep 2007)

I'm all signed up and ready to go - anyone else taking part?


----------



## david2243 (29 Sep 2007)

I'm doing the 55 mile road route titled the Gwernant Grovel. Hopefully it will stay dry this year.........


----------

